# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Реализована возможность оплаты пакетов услуг по номеру телефона

## ByFly

Для абонентов пакетов услуг Семейный 3, Семейный 4, ЯСНА 10, ЯСНА 10 Плюс, ЯСНА 25, ЯСНА 25 Плюс, ЯСНА 50, ЯСНА 50 Smart *г.Минска* реализована дополнительная возможность их оплаты по номеру телефона (ранее оплата производилась только по номеру Приложения).
 	Прием оплат в режиме онлайн по номеру телефона (для абонентов г.Минска) открыт:
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

